# Problem z czcionkami - rozwiązanie :-)

## Strus

Szukając dodatku na stronach Mozilli, który by mi ustawiał na sztywno kodowanie ISO-8859-2 do polskiego forum na gentoo.org trafiłem na rozwiązanie tego problemu w opcjach Firefoksa 0.9.1

Edit >> Preferences >> Languages >> Select a language to add...

Wybieramy Polisch [PL]   :Mr. Green:   następnie przesuwamy go na samą góre [Move Up]

Wybieramy Defaultowe kodowanie znaków na Central European ISO-8859-2

I już   :Mr. Green: 

Dokładnie ten sam sposób działa w Mozilli 1.6, pewnie w 1.7 i 1.8 też jak jest w innych nie testowałem.

Działa to w ten sposób, że jak Firefoks wykryje na danej stronie więcej niż jeden rodzaj kodowania znaków (nie ważne co jest wpisane w <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" con...) to ustawi nam ten, który wybraliśmy. W naszym przy padku przy ustawieniu ISO-8859-2 poprawnie wyświetlą się nam i polskie i angielskie znaki.

Mam nadzieje, że komuś pomogłem, bo mnie to ręczne przestawianie za każdym razem kodowania do szału doprowadzało....

_Last edited by Strus on Fri Jul 16, 2004 6:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mkay

<trol> w operze nie ma podobnych problemow;> </trol>

----------

## rofro

http://jiji.jogger.pl/comment.php?eid=54668&startid=200407

----------

## Strus

No faktycznie nie ma  :Wink:   ale mi jakoś nie przypadła do gustu.

_

----------

## Strus

 *rofro wrote:*   

> http://jiji.jogger.pl/comment.php?eid=54668&startid=200407

 

Sranie w banie! Wpieprzają mnie takie opisy jakiś siuśków co myślą że wiedzą a nie wiedzą.

Weźmy pierwszy lepszy argument gościa

 *jiji@chrome.pl wrote:*   

> Pod kółkiem jak nacisnę na stronie nie pojawia się taka czteroramienna strzałka do przewijani

 

Guzik prawda. Właśnie sprawdzałem i Opera się mnie zapytała co ma zrobić więc wybrałem z opcji, które przedstawiła żeby mi pokazywała strzłeczkę. I pokazuje!

 *Quote:*   

> Opera może sie przedstawić jako internet explorer i wtedy obejrzysz stronę która nie jest według standardów. A tak to du**, więc zachowuję operę do stron ie only. Kolejny powód do zostawienia windowsa na dysku poszedł w niebyt.
> 
> 

 

Co on za pierdoły opowiada?!

Ale w sumie ciekawie napisany  artykuł -  napisany o czymś przez kogoś kto o tym czymś nie ma bladego pojęcia...

To wszystko powyższe nie zmienia faktu że ja uważam że FF jest lepszy od Opery. Ale o tym co jest lepsze a co nie powinień decydować user a nie jakiś debilny ranking (porównanie), których jest pełno w tym smutnym jak dupa kraju (jak to ktoś już na tym forum powiedział )

ech....

_

----------

## mkay

 *rofro wrote:*   

> http://jiji.jogger.pl/comment.php?eid=54668&startid=200407

 

hehe - robimy flame'a?;> IMHO ten link jest straszine stronniczy. nizej moje opinie:

1. Szybkosc

prawda jest, ze opera strasznie dlugo sie uruchamia, kiedy ma kilka(nascie) zakladek w zapisanej sesji, tyle ze... podczas ogladania stron z flash'em albo w dhtml'u mam na niej mniejsze zuzycie procesora, niz na firefoxie. przegladarke odpalam raz na starcie x'ow i jest wlaczona zawsze. ogolnie: dla mnie wazniejsza szybkosc dzialania, niz uruchamiania

2. wielkosc

* net-www/opera-7.52

Total Size : 8558.50 KB

* net-www/mozilla-firefox-0.9.1

Total Size : 27085.37 KB

co jest takiego w firefox'ie, ze tyle zajmuje? w operze jest jakis program do maili, do irca itp (pomijam fakt, ze osobiscie ich nie lubie i nie uzywam, ale sa). firefox jest okrojony jak tylko sie da

3. pasek stanu

dla mnie wazna rzecz przy zawalonych laczach i/lub duzych stronach. dla tych, ktorzy nie wiedza o czym mowie: opera pokazuje ile % dokumentu juz zaladowala, ile obrazkow, ile ogolem, jaka jest predkosc ladowania, ile czasu laduje juz dana strone, oraz dokladny komunikat mowiacy co robi (szukanie ipka, laczenie, wysylanie zapytania, czekanie na odpowiedz, odbieranie odpowiedzi itp). w firefoxie jest laczenie, oczekiwanie i transfer danych. do tego jakis pseudo pasek postepu, ktory czasem sie cofa, czesto staje jakby sie nic nie dzialo...

4. zapisywanie sesji

nie udalo mi sie znalesc pluginy do firefoxa, ktory zapisywalby sesje nie tylko przy ladnym zamknieciu, ale rowniez przy chamskim skillowaniu firefoxa

Mysle, ze te 4 na razie wystarcza. Zreszta to glowne argumenty czemu uzywam opery (moglbym wymienic jeszcze kilka mniejszych) - argumenty w linku, ktory podales sa albo kwestia przyzwyczajenia, albo drobnostkami, albo sie z nimi trudno zgodzic. np. pkt. 3 z linku: opera nie wraca do zakladki 'o lewej' a do ostatnio uzywanej. jest to strasznie wygodne kiedy szukasz jakiejs informacji i otwierasz powiedzmy 3 nowe zakladki z biezacej strony. po przejrzeniu i zamknieciu wszystkich, wrocisz do zakladki, z ktorej je otworzyles, co jest IMO jedynym rozsadnym podejsciem w momencie kiedy ma sie otwartych kilkanascie zakladek. 

pkt 5 z linki: kompilacja firefox'a pod swoj procesor? czy to jest plus? w sensie cel sam w sobie? nie - plusem by bylo napisanie 'firefox jest szybszy dzieki kompilacji pod wlasny procesor' (z czym jak napisalem po pierwsze sie nie zgadzam, a po drugie zostalo wymienione to w pkt. 1 w linku, wiec jest policzone 2 razy;>)

----------

## Strus

Wszystko o czym piszesz można dopakować do FF za pomocą dodatków http://update.mozilla.org/extensions/

Ale to forum nie jest o tym   :Wink: 

_

----------

## mkay

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Wszystko o czym piszesz można dopakować do FF za pomocą dodatków http://update.mozilla.org/extensions/
> 
> 

 

eee - jestes pewien? sprobuj podac dokladne linki

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale to forum nie jest o tym  
> 
> 

 

hm - jak to nie?;>

----------

## Strus

 *aye wrote:*   

> hm - jak to nie?;>

 

No chyba nie   :Laughing:   bo:

1. Jeżeli już to od tego jest forum mozilli

2. Sprzeczanie się, która przeglądarka jest lepsza moim zdaniem jest bez sensu. Każdy może sprawdzić jak która działa i wybrać lepszą dla siebie.

 *aye wrote:*   

> eee - jestes pewien? sprobuj podac dokladne linki
> 
> 

 

Jestem.

Tak z głowy to SessionServewr do pamiętania sesji, pamięta także wszystko po padzie przeglądarki

UserSwitcher do UA

Podałem Ci linka do wszystkich dodatków do FF przepatrz wszystkie to zobaczysz, że praktycznie wszystko się da w tej małej lekkiej przeglądareczce. A jak chcesz bardziej zaawansowane opcje to sięgnij po kolubrynę jaką jest Mozilla 1.x

----------

## mkay

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Jeżeli już to od tego jest forum mozilli
> 
> 

 

ale w ten sposob patrzac to moglibysmy tu dyskutowac tylko o portage.

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tak z głowy to SessionServewr do pamiętania sesji, pamięta także wszystko po padzie przeglądarki
> 
> 

 

jestem prawie pewien, ze testowalem, ale zobacze jeszce raz.

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UserSwitcher do UA
> 
> 

 

UA?

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Podałem Ci linka do wszystkich dodatków do FF przepatrz wszystkie to zobaczysz, 
> 
> 

 

ale wiesz - problem w tym, ze ja juz naprawde duzo tych pluginow testowalem i jakos nie znalazlem tego, czego szukam;/ a nie wymagam znowu tak wiele

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> że praktycznie wszystko się da w tej małej lekkiej przeglądareczce. 
> 
> 

 

sorry - jakiej?;>

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A jak chcesz bardziej zaawansowane opcje to sięgnij po kolubrynę jaką jest Mozilla 1.x

 

nie chce zaawansowanych. zalezy mi przede wszystkim na ladnym pasku stanu i zapamietywaniu sesji po ubiciu przegladarki (jest jeszcze kilka mniejszych spraw, ale to juz bym sie mogl chyba przyzwyczaic albo pokombinowac jakos) i jestem juz troche zmeczony szukaniem odpowiednich pluginow;/ 

jezeli chodzi o sesje, to jeden koles na chamca sie uparl, ze mi udowodni, ze jest taki zapamietujacy. dal chyba z 6, czy 7 linkow i za kazdym razem mowil, ze 'w tym jest na 100%'. coz - nie bylo nigdzie...

pasek stanu z tego, co przegladalem kiedys forum mozilli jest niespelnionym marzeniem uzytkownikow od dluzszego czasu. a wszyscy w okol mowia, ze 'to nie problem zrobic takie cos w XUL'

----------

## Strus

 *aye wrote:*   

> nie chce zaawansowanych. zalezy mi przede wszystkim na ladnym pasku stanu i zapamietywaniu sesji po ubiciu przegladarki (jest jeszcze kilka mniejszych spraw, ale to juz bym sie mogl chyba przyzwyczaic albo pokombinowac jakos) i jestem juz troche zmeczony szukaniem odpowiednich pluginow;/ 

 

Firefoks - modyfikujesz pasek jak tylko chcesz, dodajesz usuwasz itp  :Smile: 

 *aye wrote:*   

> sorry - jakiej?;> 

  Firefox

 *aye wrote:*   

> UA? 

  User Agent (identyfikacja przeglądarki)

 *aye wrote:*   

> ale wiesz - problem w tym, ze ja juz naprawde duzo tych pluginow testowalem i jakos nie znalazlem tego, czego szukam;/

 

Cięko szukałeś  :Wink:  Niech będzie, zainstaluj FF i napisz mi w punktach co chcesz żeby robił, jak będę miał chwilkę to wejdę na tą strone co Ci linka podałem i odszukam Ci te dodatki....

-

----------

## Poe

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *aye wrote:*   hm - jak to nie?;> 
> 
> No chyba nie    bo:
> 
> {...}
> ...

 

O gustach sie nie dyskutuje, kazdy uzywa/robi, to co lubi, co mu się podoba, co mu odpowiada. Jasne, moze polemizować, w czym są przeglądarki lepsze a w czym gorsze, ale nigdy nie wyłowicie  "tej lepszej", poprostu nie da się. takie jest moje skromne zdanko i już... dlatego szukam jakiejs orginalnej przeglądarki, zeby odejść od takich dyskusji.

pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## phranzee

jak nie emacs/vi to o przegladarki sie bija  :Wink: 

kazdy niech uzywa czego chce i bedzie pieknie.

opera ma podstawowa wade - platna. owszem, jest skonfigurowana i od razu dziala  :Smile: 

firefox z dodatkami imho bije opere, mam te sama lub lepsza funkcjonalnosc za free.

----------

## mkay

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Firefoks - modyfikujesz pasek jak tylko chcesz, dodajesz usuwasz itp 
> 
> 

 

od kiedy to jest i jak sie do tego dostac?

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *aye wrote:*   sorry - jakiej?;>   Firefox

 

chodzilo mi o to, ze nazwales ja mala i lekka;>

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *aye wrote:*   UA?   User Agent (identyfikacja przeglądarki)

 

hmm - na tym akurat mi nie zalezy (ktos inny o to pytal)

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *aye wrote:*   ale wiesz - problem w tym, ze ja juz naprawde duzo tych pluginow testowalem i jakos nie znalazlem tego, czego szukam;/ 
> 
> Cięko szukałeś 
> ...

 

przed toba podobnie mowily juz 2 osoby, a pozniej sie okazywalo, ze jednak nie znalezli tego, czego potrzebuje;/ ehh - ale moze tobie sie uda 

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niech będzie, zainstaluj FF i napisz mi w punktach co chcesz żeby robił, jak będę miał chwilkę to wejdę na tą strone co Ci linka podałem i odszukam Ci te dodatki....
> 
> 

 

wrr - 3ci raz pisze w tym watku;> glownie 2 sprawy:

1. pasek stanu podobny do tego: http://imdb.pl/~aye/opera.jpg

2. zapisywanie sesji przy chamskim ubiciu przegladarki

jak juz pisalem - jest tez kilka mniejszych pierdulek, ale jak zobacze, ze firefox potrafi powyzsze, to mysle, ze zmotywuje mnie to do dalszego szukanai

----------

## mkay

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> jak nie emacs/vi to o przegladarki sie bija 
> 
> kazdy niech uzywa czego chce i bedzie pieknie.

 

ale ja wcale nie chce sie klocic i zabijac. myslalem raczej, ze wywiaze sie z tego jakas konstruktywna rozmowa i prawdziwe porownanie plusow i minusow obydwoch

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> opera ma podstawowa wade - platna. 
> 
> 

 

opera nie jest platna. mozesz legalnie kotrzystac z niejh za darmo i nie lamiesz tym prawa. co do banerka itp, to ja naprawde nie mam nic przeciwko takim rzeczom jezeli przyczyniaja sie do rozwoju fajnego oprogramowania (inna sprawa, ze fajnie by bylo gdyby opera byla opensource, ale closedsource (mozna tak pwiedziec?) != platna

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> firefox z dodatkami imho bije opere, mam te sama lub lepsza funkcjonalnosc 

 

a masz jakies konkretne arrgumenty (co do funkcjonalnosc)?

----------

## phranzee

plugi, ktorych uzywam w ff:

adblock - podstawa, prawie zero bannerow. dodalbym bannerblind'a ale musze sprawdzic czy dziala na 0.9

gesty - wiadomo, do tego skonfigurowane na wzor opery  :Razz: 

compact menu - cale menu pod jedna pozycja, wiecej miejsca na pasek adresu (mam tylko toolbar i zakladki)

undo close tab - sie rozumie  :Wink: 

kiedys jeszcze zapisywanie sesji przy wychodzeniu, teraz tylko pytanie czy chce zamknac kilka zakladek.

opera jest za to bardzie ajkendi  :Wink:  animowane przyciski, podswietlane zakladki, skinowane buttony na stronach (da sie w ff ? )

poza ww plugami nie potrzebuje raczej wiecej funkcjonalnosci.

tak, wiem, z bannerem da sie zyc, ale szkoda ekranu na niego, poza tym nie cierpie reklam. jakby nie bylo ff czy opery a tylko operka to bym moze kupil, narazie nie potrzebuje

pozdrawiam

----------

## mkay

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> undo close tab - sie rozumie 
> 
> 

 

hmm - to przyznam, ze fajna opcja. przydaloby mi sie cos takiego. reszte mozna (tak mi sie wydaje) zrobic w operze

----------

## _troll_

 *aye wrote:*   

>  *rofro wrote:*   http://jiji.jogger.pl/comment.php?eid=54668&startid=200407 
> 
> hehe - robimy flame'a?;>

 

Ale malego  :Wink: 

Opera:

- nie trzyma pelnego standardu css z W3C (natknalem sie przy stosowaniu roznych opcji dla znacznika BODY)

- razem z konquerorem (mowie o linuxowej wersji - ponoc pod winda dziala) opera ma najbardziej zjebana obsluge JScriptu jaka widzialem; wymusza deklaracje zmiennej przed jej uzyciem (WTF- to jezyk skryptowy???), funkcje musza sie pojawic w stosownej kolejnosci, etc.)

Slowem - Mozilla moze dla mnie zajmowac 100 razy wiecej miejsca niz opera i byc zdziebko wolniejsza, ale tak dlugo jak trzyma stosowne standardy i ma rewelacyjny debugger JScriptu (ten z opery tez nie jest najgorszy, ale do idealu to mu _daleko_) - nie ma szans bym przeszedl na cos innego.

PS. Czasem zrobie jakas strone / sklepik internetowy; zawsze wtedy Opera mnie rozwala... Byc moze kwestia tego, ze nie korzystam z niej na codzien - jest to mozliwe; wowczas pewnie bym sie kilku trikow wczesniej domyslil. Ale niestety 'nie bawi' mnie ta przegladarka i raczej tak juz zostanie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

takie "rozmowy" sa w porzadku , w takim klimacie ma sie minimalnie wieksza motywacje zeby powiedziec cos bardziej konstruktywnego  :Smile: 

nkt przeciez nikogo " nie bije "  etc.  :Smile: 

klimat nie jest "dziwny" jak to bylo w niektorych watkach kiedy jeszcze to odwiedzial nas nasz _guru_   :Wink:  hihi 

btw. ja mam i opere i mozille i firefoxa zainstalowanego , jakos zadomowilem sie w operze  :Smile: 

pozdrowienia  :Smile: 

----------

## Strus

Coś na temat - Anketa

_

----------

## lysek

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. wielkosc
> 
> * net-www/opera-7.52
> ...

 

tyle że z tych zrodel mozesz rowniez zbudowac zwykla mozille ze wszystkimi bajerami (chatzilla,mail itd).

----------

## Jakub

Błagam, popraw tego ortografa w nazwie tematu, bo oczy bolą  :Sad: .

----------

## Strus

 *Jakub wrote:*   

> Błagam, popraw tego ortografa w nazwie tematu, bo oczy bolą .

 

 :Embarassed:   Oj z tymi czcionkami - same problemy. Poprawione  :Wink: 

_

----------

## mkay

 *lysek wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 2. wielkosc
> 
> * net-www/opera-7.52
> ...

 

1. to nie rozmiar zrodel, a tego, co jest po zainstalowaniu

2. do mozilli sa osobne (wieksze) zrodla

----------

## Poe

 *lysek wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 2. wielkosc
> 
> * net-www/opera-7.52
> ...

 

Niby tak, tylko po co taki abieg? chce mozille, to kompiluje mozille, a nie bawie sie firefoksem i przerobka na mozille. przeciez przez to moznaby firofoksa tak ladnie odchudzic i w ogole. nie wiem jak dziala, bo jeszcze nie korzystalem z tej przegladrki (Opera - uzywam na windowsie, chwale sobie ta przegladarke), ale ttakie jest moje zdanie skromne, ze powinno siie jednak troszke to odchudzic z tego typu rzeczy jak Ty mowisz - przerobka na pelna mozille.. Po Co?!

pozdrawiam

----------

## argasek

 *Quote:*   

>  (cytat)Opera może sie przedstawić jako internet explorer i wtedy obejrzysz stronę która nie jest według standardów. A tak to du**, więc zachowuję operę do stron ie only. Kolejny powód do zostawienia windowsa na dysku poszedł w niebyt.(/cytat)
> 
> Co on za pierdoły opowiada?!
> 
> 

 

Niestety to prawda. O ile Opera jest całkiem niezłą przeglądarką, to:

a) domyślnie identyfikuje się jako Microsoft Internet Explorer 6.0 (tak, nabijmy trochę statystyki MS)

b) obsługuje dziwactwa Microsoftu pt. document.all, co jest niezgodne z W3C DOM.

----------

## Baca

cze,

Ad. a) Identyfikacja jako IE jest tylko po to by złe stronki nie podawały Operze wykastrowanych stron www, a co do statystyk to np. www.ranking.pl poprawnie identyfikuje przeglądarki.

Ad. b) Obsługuje ze względu na niedouczonych webmasterów którzy nie stosują się do standardów w3c

pozdro.

----------

## mkay

hmm - u mnie opera standardowo przedstawia sie jako opera (i zawsze sie tak przedstawiala). co do drugiego punku: o ile dziwactwa microsoftu sa czesto dziwne, o tyle jednak warto miec programy, ktore je obsluguja, nie uwazasz? (inaczej nigdy nie zobaczylibysmy w linuxie polskich fontow w kodowaniu cp1250, dokumentow msword'a, plikow formacie *.bmp (ktory chyba tez jest wynazlekiem MS) i wielu innych)

----------

## Strus

Pewnie większość zna, ale pasuje do tematu  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

http://toastytech.com/evil/index.html

_

----------

